# Do you read anything else besides fantasy?



## Endymion (Jun 11, 2012)

I know this is a fantasy writing community, 
but I would like to know (don't know why) if you people read anything else besides fantasy.
Maybe it is because deep inside I still respect other genres more than fantasy because
As I already wrote, I really haven't read to many good fantasy books.
So yeah, I really want to get to know your interests and I thought this is a good way to get to know you a bit better.
I enjoy many different genres. Here is a list of my favorite books with different genres:
- The count of Monte Christo (probably ever single one of you have read it)
- Vij (Written by Gogol, a Ukrainian writer. Horror story. Am not sure if it has ever been translated to english)
- Two captains (A. Pibakov, a russian writer, not sure if it has been translated to english either. This is my    absolutely favorite book)
- Jeeves and Wooster (P.G Wodehouse, humorous, comedic books. Lovable)
- Lord of the rings (...)
- Purge ( Sofi Oksanen, a finnish writer. The book is terribly gritty and violent, but awesome anyways)
- Strange House (am not sure if it was the books name, Agatha Christie)
- Headless horseman (Mayne raid)
- Dead souls (again Gogol. Not fantasy)


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, some Sci-Fi, true crime, historical fiction and also non fiction, 19th Century horror, classic- Monte Christo, Wuthering Heights, Les Mis etc. 

I do not generally like trashy romance, modern horror or biographies. Although I did read Peter Falk's "Just one more thing" and that was very good.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll read anything. Science fiction, thriller, horror, crime thriller, historical fiction, YA, classic literature, western, whatever. So long as it is well written.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 11, 2012)

I also read historical fiction. In fact the book I'm reading at the moment is Patrick O'Brien's The Mauritius Command. I found HMS Surprise a little slow and actually never finished it, but I'm enjoying Mauritius Command more. They're quite slow paced, but O'Brien had masterful grasp of his characters' personalities, which I'm finding enlightening. I made my way thorugh a lot of the Sharpe books before giving up when they started getting samey, and have read some historical fictions about the Romans in Britain too, notably Eagle of the Ninth.

I've read thrillers too, mostly by Joanne Harris. A lot of them have historical settings but I wouldn't class them historical fiction. My favourite is Gentlemen and Players.

Mostly what I read is non-fiction though. One I'm part-way through is A History of God by Karen Armstrong. I've also recently purchased In the Shadow of the Sword by Tom Holland which is next on my reading list. There was one I read last year called the Suspicions of Mr Whicher which was very well written, a fascinating look at a murder in 1860 which led to the profession of police detective being established. And for my ancient history articles I read an awful lot of books and articles about ancient history topics. Currently working my way thorugh books about ancient Argos.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 11, 2012)

Same as Steerpike, I read anything, as long as it's well written. All I need is a recommendation - and it helps if I've already established similar reading habits as whoever is recommending.

Though I also review books for publishers. Generally I get to pick which books I review, but at times they send books to me at random. So my reading tastes are varied. Fantasy just happens to be my favourite.


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 11, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> I do not generally like trashy romance, modern horror or biographies.


 
I agree with you on this.  Romance novels, trashy or not, are not my thing.  Sometimes I feel like some of the books in the fantasy section are just trashy romance under the guise of fantasy.  I've never been a huge fan of horror, either--but I will read about anything and love it if it is well written.  I generally read based on recommendation from friends. 

Besides SF/Fantasy, I enjoy the classics, poetry (I love poetry and have published a few poems in college journals.  I was always really inspired by my step grandfather who wrote poetry), young adult, even kid's books (oh Roald Dahl how I love you) historical fiction, and so on.  I've never much enjoyed westerns but I don't disrespect the genre. 

I like to read.  I think a fantasy writer who only reads other fantasy novels severely handicaps themselves--there is a world of inspiration out there.  Besides, I have heard that "realism" is a lamp and "fantasy" is a mirror--realism illuminates the world and fantasy helps us to see who we truly are.  If you don't have light, though, a mirror will do you no good.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 11, 2012)

I read a lot of various fiction genres. Depends on my mood. Sometimes I am too sick of fantasy to read it so I will pick up a historical fiction novel or crime thriller or classic instead.

I also read a lot of non-fiction. Magazines (science, Nat Geo, travel, history), history books, natural sciences stuff, journalism and other research...list goes on. I have a nice collection of non-fic stuff that contributes to my books or my journalism - or just general interest. That's not to say I've had the time to go through them all. Or the fiction I've collected either.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 11, 2012)

Mostly fantasy and SF. Occasionally something else, but I'm spending most of my time writing rather than reading


----------



## Telcontar (Jun 11, 2012)

Science Fiction, occasional pseudo-historical stuff (think Count of Monte Cristo), comedic writing, and every now and then collections by people I think are especially interesting or insightful. Currently reading the Meditations of Marcus Aurelius in that vein, and intend to get a collection of writings by Thomas Paine fairly soon.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 11, 2012)

I mostly read SF and Fantasy, but I'll dip into contemporary, horror, pretty much anything that's good. I think it's self-limiting for a writer to read only one genre. There's so much one can learn from exploring outside your personal boundaries.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll read science fiction and history (mainly WW II or US Civil War), but if something is recommended and pretty good, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## dragonangel517 (Jun 14, 2012)

I will read most anything, with the exception of true crime. At the bottom of my list is historical fiction(unless it it romance) westerns, and espionage. I love a good spy movie-Bourne is a good example-- but can't get into reading a book in that genre.

I am one of those crazy people who like mash up genres. I like romance in any genre, doesn't have to be the main thrust of the story, but I like it to be there. Back when I was alternating between reading historical romance and fantasy, I kept wondering why I couldn't have my cake and eat it too. This was before the wave of Urban Fantasy hit. I loved the WoT books at the start, but then I kept waiting for the main characters to start acting like adults. Didn't happen before I gave up. I think I might have finished book 5 before I moved on.

That's kind of what pushed me into writing seriously. I wanted an adult, gritty, sexy fantasy, where the men weren't either assholes or too good to be true, and the women weren't perfect virgins or so kick ass they scared all the men away.

I have a TBR stack that reaches the moon, so I will never run out of things to read in my favorite genres. Lots of fantasy, urban fantasy, mystery and a few SF. To me hard SF is better on the screen than in the hand.

Oh, I also read comics on occasion. Big Witchblade fan before Marc Silvestri and Michael Turner jumped ship. The Darkness too. If I could have my way, those two would make my WIP into a comic.Hey, a girl can dream can't she?


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2012)

I have gone through phases where I've been interested in reading different things. But, as others have said, I'll read just about anything if it is well written (hence, I get into it). Also not a huge fan of romance or modern horror. I'm a sucker for a love story within a novel, but the trashy romance bit isn't really my thing. Maybe I blush too easily .

I've always loved fantasy, but I've also read a lot of sci-fi, plenty of "in the real world" type fiction (some good, some not so much), and I've recently begun delving back into a lot of classics and enjoying them in a whole new way - Jane Austen, the Bronte Sisters, etc. I have a big list of classic literature that I want to read over the next few years. I've read some good historical fiction, but it's been a while. I'm finding that branching out and reading other genres is really helping improve my craft and giving me fresh ideas. I love to see how other writers tell their stories.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 20, 2012)

I loved reading Beowulf in High School and it really got me into more classical works like the Iliad, Divine Comendy, and more.

I love sci-fi too. Warhammer 40K is probably my favorite thing to read about. Love the Horus Heresy series.

Also a fan of Manga. I remember when I read DeathNote back when it wasn't mainstream popular. Dragonball Z, Yu-Yu-Hakusho, Inuyasha, Bo-Bo-Bo-Bo-Bo-Bo-Bo etc.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll read pretty much anyone someone recommends to me. Recently I read "Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk," which I thought was absolutely fantastic even though it was really depressing.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 24, 2012)

I read a lot of nonfiction, as well as thrillers, historical fiction and some science fiction.


----------



## Fnord (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantasy is about the only fiction I tend to read anymore.  The vast bulk of my reading time is spent in nonfiction.


----------



## Alva (Jun 24, 2012)

I study literature at the university (meaning: I "have to" read all kinds of genres), and although I'm not personally into romance or chick lit, I gladly digest any genre as long as the book itself is well written.



Endymion said:


> I would like to know (don't know why) if you people read anything else besides fantasy. Maybe it is because deep inside I still respect other genres more than fantasy because
> As I already wrote, I really haven't read to many good fan-tasy books.



Hmm. I realize this is your personal opinion but nonetheless your choice of words caught my attention. I feel that fantasy (and speculative fiction in general) deserves the same respect as any other genre. After all, it’s one of the oldest literary genres there is. Even realism – although so common nowadays - is a modern trend.

To me, a work of fiction can be read as a work of fantasy even if it includes only a few fantastical elements. When picking up a book, I simply hope to achieve the feeling of novelty, unknown, intrigue and surprise. For instance I liked _“The Lord of the Rings”_ but any more dwarves or elfs or dragons (or any other pre-existing races simply because of their fantastical features) tend to bore me.

Fine speculative fiction I’ve read:
- _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell _(Susanna Clarke)
- _Earthsea_, Hainish Cycle, short stories (Ursula K. Le Guin)
- _Einstein’s Dreams_ (Alan Lightman)
- _Twenty Thousand Leagues under the Sea_ (Jules Verne)
- _Howl’s Moving Castle_ (Diana Wynne Jones)
- _The Lies of Locke Lamora_ (Scott Lynch)
- _Orlando: The Biography_ (Virginia Woolf)

Other fiction:
- _The Last Samurai_ (Helen DeWitt, not the movie)
- _The Memoirs of a Geisha_ (Arthur Golden)
- _Measuring the World_ (Daniel Kehlman)
- _The Catcher in the Rye _(J. F. Salinger)

Plus, since you share the same native tongue as I do, I also do recommend Johanna Sinisalo's _"Not Before Sundown"_ (Finlandia Prize for literature 2003) even though it doesn't belong into my personal favourites.

In any case I found your list interesting. I haven’t tried out Gogol yet but he’s definitely on my list. : ) And I've been meaning to read _"Purge"_ for ages.  Next I’m going to read Haruki Murakami’s _“Kafka on the Shore”_, though.


----------



## Alva (Jun 25, 2012)

And I nearly forgot, I also enjoy reading all kinds of essays, causeries, plays, scientific texts, poetry...

Eeva-Liisa Manner, for instance, is my favourite poet. Her poems can also be found translated into English.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 26, 2012)

I will read just about anything really, though I tend to read lots of Sci-Fi and Fantasy more than anything else.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 26, 2012)

Science fiction and horror are admittedly my next genres of choice, which all sort of fall under the same hood as fantasy. I also read a lot of classic and "modern classical" (like Vladimir Nabokov) literature, particularly non-Western (the region of the world, not the genre) works. _Journey to the West_ is one of my favourites. And I have a fondness for Westerns (the genre), though a good 80% of that genre is pretty cheesy, when you get a gem, it's very worthwhile. I like the Latin and South American authors of the 20th century; Jorge Luis Borges and Gabriel Garcia Marquez are the two big ones, but there are loads. And I read a metric ton of graphic novels, comic books, manhwa, and manga.


----------



## ethgania (Jun 26, 2012)

I read practically everything.  Right now I'm working on 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami.  I also read a lot of YA, fantasy and not.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 26, 2012)

Ophiucha said:


> I like the Latin and South American authors of the 20th century; Jorge Luis Borges and Gabriel Garcia Marquez are the two big ones, but there are loads.



You might give Roberto BolaÃ±o a try, if you haven't already.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 28, 2012)

I read alot of fantasy in my teens- Lord of the Rings, Dragonlance, Salvatore, Eddings then went right off it at univeristy and got more into Romantic poetry- Blake, Shelley and Byron in particular and French Symbolism- mainly Rimbaud and Baudelaire as well as European philosophy from Plato through Kant to Heidegger and Derrida. It was Nietzsche's 'The Birth of Tragedy' that spurred my interest in Greek tragedy, brought me to learning about British myths- the Mabinogion, Arthurian Legends and through this avenue back to fantasy. A very random excursion. 

At present I'm reading trying to combine reading fantasy (Robin Hobb and Philip Emery are my currrent favourite fantasy authors) with learning more about ecoliterature- poetry and prose that reconnects humanity with the land through re-engaging with nature (Helen Moore, Jay Griffiths) and learning about the British bardic tradition (Kevan Manwaring, Emma Restall Orr).


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jun 30, 2012)

sf and fantasy mainly but anything that grabs me i can read reading lot of historic based fiction now a days as partof my sf story reasearch


----------



## Martinus (Jul 2, 2012)

I read a lot of Science Fiction, as well as historical fiction and genuine history, some mystery, thriller, & western.  I'm not a big fan of horror, unless it has some element of the fantastic or intellectual suspense (hack and slash horror isn't for me).  Also, if it's in Oprah's book club, odds are I'm not interested in it.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 6, 2012)

As a matter of fact I've always preferred non-fiction to fiction of any genre for reading material. Not only can non-fiction provide you with abundant seeds for story ideas, but no one will sue you if you rip off reality. My favorite non-fiction genres to read are history, anthropology, science, and politics, all of which can contribute a lot to the fantasy genre.


----------



## Alex97 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll read anything if it's well written, although I tend to avoid romance which I only enjoy as a sub plot.  Obviously I read fantasy, but also historical fiction, thrillers and modern military fiction if you can call that a genre - basically Chris Ryan and Andy Mcnab, not the most refined books in the world but worth a read.  I read a lot of non fiction as well, either about the ancient world or modern military stuff. 

The last book I read was the Cry of the Icemark.  Its aimed at a lower age group then I would usualy go for but a good bit of fantasy none the less.  Before that I read Spartan which I would definitely recomend.


----------



## Renos (Jul 6, 2012)

Fantasy, historical fiction, mystery, history, classics, horror, fiction. Just to be quality! I have to admit though except from the classics masters (Hugo, Vern, Dickens, Dumas etc), Valerio Massimo Manfrendi and Bernard Cromwell are my favourites.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 7, 2012)

I read sci-fi, fantasy, fiction, non-fiction, crime and almost anything that has words on it  Alex Rider, Worst Case, Historia Regum Britannia, that kinda stuff.


----------

